# Tool zum Zeichnen von Systemarchitektur



## berniebert (5. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane gerade ein neues System und möchte eine Zeichnung der groben Systemarchitektur machen. Ich suche ein Tool o.ä. das ein paar Icons z.b. für DB, Packages, Internet,.. bietet, die ich dann zu einer Zeichnung zusammensetzen kann. hat da jemand einen tipp? Ich habe Mac OSX...

Danke, B.


----------



## hupfdule (5. Sep 2007)

DIA kann das. Scheint auch mit MacOS zu funktionieren. Siehe die FAQ.


----------



## berniebert (5. Sep 2007)

danke! werds probieren!


----------

